
Google Hires Chris Lattner for Its AI Team - coloneltcb
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-14/google-hires-former-star-apple-engineer-for-its-ai-team
======
alttab
Just 6 months with Telsa? Kind of a red flag.

